# Fatties are on with Q-View



## cinnamonkc (Jun 22, 2008)

Have two fatties on for dinner, a Philly fatty and a turkey fatty. Also did some bacon wrapped shrimp as an appetizer. 
Was going to do mushrooms and ABTs but ran out of time. They'll have to wait until tomorrow.

Philly Fatty:
Grilled Peppers
Carmelized Onions
Provolone Cheese
Sauteed Mushrooms
Wrapped in Ground Sirloin


Turkey Fatty:
Swiss Cheese
Red onion
Sauteed mushrooms
Pineapple
Teriyaki Sauce
Wrapped in ground Turkey ( Used one raw egg for binding turkey)


----------



## bbqgoddess (Jun 22, 2008)

Hey my sista from another mothur!
I am hoping the promotion went well??!!!
lovely looking fatties girlfriend! we are so gonna have to do a so cal fattie throwdown v.s east coast...Laurel?? 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




I have some shrimp and salmon brining for tomorrow's que also! Hey what cha doing tomorrow around 2?? 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




Great eats as usual my So Cal mentor!!! PROPS!!


----------



## aussiemick (Jun 22, 2008)

Man those fatties look gooooooooooooooooood. I love reg Philly cheese so a fattie would be bliss


----------



## waysideranch (Jun 22, 2008)

Great job, Cinny.


----------



## cinnamonkc (Jun 22, 2008)

Hi folks,
The fatties and shrimp are done, I grilled some french green beans to round out the meal. The Philly fattie was The Bomb! It is by far my favorite fattie thus far!  The cheese started to ooze where the temp probe was.

I was worried the shrimp would dry out but they were sweet and succulent. Thanks Cowgirl for the idea. I'm adding them as an appertizer to the party menu next weekend!!


----------



## pineywoods (Jun 22, 2008)

Looks outstanding  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Be glad I ain't coming to the party couldn't be enough shrimps for me the way those looked


----------



## erain (Jun 22, 2008)

way to go with the fatties!!!


----------



## monicotti (Jun 22, 2008)

Looks Fantastic


----------



## ronp (Jun 22, 2008)

Great presentation.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Did you do the shrimp naked? Hard to tell from the pic.


----------



## cinnamonkc (Jun 22, 2008)

Wraped in bacon...Pre cooked the bacon slightly since I knew the shrimp would cook faster


----------



## cowgirl (Jun 22, 2008)

Looks great KC!


----------



## white cloud (Jun 22, 2008)

Nice work KC looks delicious


----------



## kratzx4 (Jun 22, 2008)

Cinnamon again   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 on a great lookin smoke.


----------

